# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Перлы из секс-шопов

## Irina

*14 замечательных фраз продавцов магазинов, торгующих интимными принадлежностями…*

1. - Мужчина, вы эту вагинку, когда из дома выходите, в карман кладите. Помните ее в ладони, она вам и стресс снимет, и кровообращение ускорит.

2. -Да, эти трусы съедобные. Да, с привкусом клубники. Вам завернуть или здесь съедите?

3. -Нет, мальчик, это не шарики. Уже надул?

4. -Молодой человек, не нужно лупить газетой по шпанской мушке.

5. -Как работает "мазь для оргазма"? Очень просто - втираете мазь, пока не получите оргазм.

6. -Девушка, а что это у вас так зубы стучат? Вибратор не выключается?

7. -Спасибо за покупку. Прямо так, в наручниках, и пойдете?

8. -Что значит "почему такой маленький"?! Это пробник.

9. -Так, расскажите ещё раз. Значит вы купили презервативы. С усиками. Так, так... Порвался?! Так зачем же вы усики сбрили??

10. -Девушка, по-моему этот фаллоиммитатор вам немного великоват. Ну ка, примерьте... В боках не жмет?

11. -Сколько лет вашей внучке? Восемь? Гм...Давайте подберем ей другую куклу.

12. -Нет, женщина, это не туда. Не туда, говорю! Да что ж вы всё через попу-то делаете...

13. -Бабуля, ну что вы там всё щупаете, трогаете, мнёте? И вообще, отойдите от охранника!

14. -Как использовать эрекционное кольцо? А вы, любезнейший, наденьте его на основание фаллоса в момент максимальной эрекции. Смажьте гелем поверхность с усиками, и при движениях они будут создавать мягкий массаж клитора. Ах, у вас не партнерша, а партнер? Ну а чем же его анус хуже какого-то клитора?

----------


## Sanych

Прикольные

----------

